# Low-FODMAP brand name product guide (US)



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Patsy Catsos, MS, RD, Author of IBS--Free at Last! and the Flavor without FODMAPs Cookbook, has established a Low-FODMAP brand product guide (US) using Pinterest.

View attachment 81


Patsy describes it here:



> Are you looking for brand name products you can purchase in the U.S. that are suitable for the elimination phase of the IBSFree FODMAP diet? I have moved my brand name list and guide over to pinterest, so I can easily add pictures. Visit me there at http://pinterest.com/pcatsos/.
> 
> If you are not familiar with pinterest, that's OK. You don't have to join it to view my boards, thought you might decide to, since it is a lot of fun to participate! Boards are just collections of pictures; in my case they are pictures of products that might come in handy on your low FODMAP diet.


The brand product guide is here on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/pcatsos/


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Just a general warning. Just because a food is low FODMAP doesn't mean it's safe. The FODMAP diet doesn't restrict starches and these can be even more troublesome than high FODMAPs. Some non-gluten flours are very high in resistant starch, and RS can be a major cause of fermentation, malabsorption and gas.


----------

